# •GOP DEBATE: Watch at 9 p.m. ET on Fox News and FoxNews.com LIVE



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Each Republican presidential hopeful faces unique challenges in tonight's debate as they try to set themselves apart from the pack and convince voters that they alone can defeat President Obama in 2012.

*GOP DEBATE: **Watch at 9 p.m. ET on Fox News and FoxNews.com LIVE* | *POWER PLAY: Big Expectations*
*Exclusive: *Top Aide Says Rick Perry Will Enter GOP Presidential Race | *Romney Takes On Liberal Protester* | VIDEO
*Exclusive: *Fox News Obtains DNC Memo on GOP Iowa Debate | Huntsman Takes Stage for His First National Debate


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*GOP debate: Hitting hard at each other -- and Obama*

MES, Iowa-Minnesota rivals Tim Pawlenty and Michele Bachmann sparred bitterly Thursday night during an eight-candidate Republican debate, seeking to break out of the GOP presidential pack ahead of an Iowa test vote with huge consequences. Each seeks to become the main challenger to Republican front-runner Mitt Romney.
Their efforts were newly complicated by Texas Gov. Rick Perry, who stole some of the spotlight from afar by making it known hours before the debate that he was running for the GOP nomination. That was the latest twist in the most consequential week yet in the 2012 Republican presidential nomination fight.
Though everyone on the stage assailed President Barack Obama, it was clear from the quarreling between Pawlenty and Bachmann during the feisty two-hour debate who had the most on the line ahead of Saturday's straw poll that could well winnow the field.

GOP debate: Hitting hard at each other -- and Obama - Boston.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Analysis: Perry may pose biggest threat to Romney

As Perry looms, Bachmann presses faith in GOP race


----------

